# Buying my first DSLR should I go Sony? In particular nex7



## jay27 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey guys, 

I had a question, but first let me give a little background before asking. 

I have used a film camera in the past quite extensively, but it has been a while (7 years), so I do have some experience with SLR cameras. I am a graphic designer who is constantly doing freelance work. I have come to the point where I am tired of paying for stock images when I can easily take my own for projects, not only to save my clients money, but to also give them something a little more unique and custom. I also use a lot of textures in my designs. Basically I want to build up my own little collection of stock images and textures. I also want the camera for other reasons such as road trips, vacations, social events, etc. I also did want to learn more about photography and gradually spend my free time learning new techniques and take up photography as a hobby, that's pretty much why I'm not going to go down the point and shoot road. 

I figured the nex7 would be a great camera to start with. It is small so I would be more prone to take it with me vs. a larger DSLR where I might become hesitant due to its size. I was originally going for the 5n but decided that the lack of a viewfinder may eventually become annoying. A couple of things that are making this a hard decision is that from what research I have gathered, the image quality of the 7 and 5n are practically identical. So does the view finder, hot shoe and MP difference, really justify the differences in cost? I also heard that the battery life is pretty terrible with the 7 and 5n, which could possibly make me want to look towards other cameras. Part of the allure of this camera is that it is so small, but if I have to carry around a couple of other batteries at all times, is the battery life really as bad as I have read compared to other cameras? (I realize that sometimes people can be over critical when it comes to reviewing a product)

A few other questions,
Are there any major differences in functionality between a traditional DSLR and a mirrorless system?
Is there anything better in the price range? Possibly even for less that would suit my needs and then some? (all suggestions welcome)
All my friends are really into cannon, do you guys think that may be a better road to start off on? 

I just wanted to say thank you in advance to anyone who took their time to read my post, and I can't wait to see what you guys have to say! 

Thanks!

Jay


----------



## KmH (Apr 14, 2012)

Nex 7 is not a DSLR (Digital Single Lens Reflex) camera, it is a MILC (Mirrorless Interchangeable Lens Camera)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mirrorless_interchangeable-lens_camera

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DSLR


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 14, 2012)

If you post a question like that in a SONY specific forum... you are probably going to get "YES" answers primarily! After all, it is the SONY forum.. with sony users!  If you want honest opinions that cover all makes of cameras.. you might do better posting in a more general forum. 

Personally, I don't care for Sony... and I admit I am biased. 

Their "viewfinder" system usually does not work well in low light!

They have very poor high ISO performance.. very noisy! 

They have no "PRO" line or Pro gear.. and very limited accessories and support compared to the other manufacturers. (what are you going to UPGRADE too.. if you outgrow the camera you buy? You are stuck!)

They have a lot of negative complaints on both warrantied and out of warranty repairs and support! 

The company itself has a long history of anti-customer / Pro sony behavior that I find rather disgusting.  

All this is easily verified by the tiniest amount of research..


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 14, 2012)

I personally would prefer a viewfinder, so I would choose the Nex 7 over the 5N ... and I also like the physical design like the two control dials.

Overall both camera's have good reviews.
In terms of portability ... yeah, I would carry these cameras around more often than my SLR/DLSR.

I am not too crazy about the number of lenses available (though it is a fairly new mount) and there should be more pancake lenses.


----------



## KmH (Apr 14, 2012)

Nex 7 uses an OLED EVF (Organic Light Emitting Diode - Electronic ViewFinder), which is why it has issues if light levels are low.

The OLED technology has other disadvantages - cost, lifespan, color balance, the effiiciency of the blue portion of the display. The blue part of an OLED is a major part of the lifespan, color balance issues.

It was a long time before anyone was able to produce blue LED's too.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 14, 2012)

KmH said:


> Nex 7 uses an OLED EVF (Organic Light Emitting Diode - Electronic ViewFinder), which is why it has issues if light levels are low.
> 
> The OLED technology has other disadvantages - cost, lifespan, color balance, the effiiciency of the blue portion of the display. The blue part of an OLED is a major part of the lifespan, color balance issues.
> 
> It was a long time before anyone was able to produce blue LED's too.



I agree! Why limit yourself so drastically.. right from the start?


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 14, 2012)

Ok, you want a MILC over a DSLR ... so the question is what is the best overall MILC system/camera ?

The best recent mirrorless cameras


----------



## Kolia (Apr 14, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Their "viewfinder" system usually does not work well in low light!



The EVF is actually much brighter in low light than a standard optical viewfinder.  Its brighter than the naked eye.  The problem people are having is because they fail to turn off the image preview option of the camera.

Like Kmh said, the Nex aren't DSLR.  They also do not have the Steady Shot in the body like the Alpha camera have.

How compact do you want your camera to be ?  The a65 I have is pretty compact and cheaper than the NEX 7.


----------



## Boyun (Apr 15, 2012)

I love my NEX-7 with my Nikkor 50mm f1.8D


----------



## jfrabat (Apr 16, 2012)

I work for Sony, so I have used most of these cameras, and I own a A380 and a A77.  First off, I can see better in the dark with the A77 than the A380, so I agree with the above coment that the electronic viewfinder is BETTER in low light situations.  My brother is a big Nikon fan (he has 3 bodies!), and I can still frame better than him in low light situations with the A77, so it's not a Sony vs Sony issue...

Now, for compactness, I do have to say that it will finally depend on the lens you decide to use.  If you have a pancake lens, yes, it's pretty compact.  but if you put a 18-200 lens, I just rather take an A65 over the NEX7.  The NEX7 IS a great camera, dont get me wrong (and this coming not from me, but Popular Photography named it its camera of the year last year),  but for the size difference (and for MY type of use), I rather go with the A65.

As for the lenses, the above comment is right; selection is limited at this time, but as it is a new mount system, new lenses keep coming out (and not only from Sony, but Sigma, Tamron, etc.).  You can also use A mount lenses with an E mount conversion ring, but again, this will make the camera size bigger, so why not go directly to an A mount?

Oh, and the above post are right; the NEX is a MILC.  And the A77 (and all the new A mount cameras, in fact) are no longer DSLR either; they are SLT (Single Lens Transluscent), as the mirror does not move (hence, no "reflex").  Just technical points, though...


----------



## kassad (Apr 16, 2012)

If your friends are all into Canon I would say go with Canon if you decide on a DSLR over a mirrorless.   They can give you hands on advice and possibly lenses and accessories to borrow.   The Nex-7 is a really interesting camera and I think would be great "fun" camera to use.   Take a look atSteve Huff Photos - Real World Digital Camera And Lens ReviewsHe is definitely not an spec quoting, pixel peeping, armchair photographer,  he is about the real world use of the cameras he and his contributors write about.   To make your decision even hard look at the new Olympus OM-D it looks like it might be a great "fun" camera with more traditional styling.   

Let us know how you decision goes and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Netskimmer (Apr 16, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> If you post a question like that in a SONY specific forum... you are probably going to get "YES" answers primarily! After all, it is the SONY forum.. with sony users!  If you want honest opinions that cover all makes of cameras.. you might do better posting in a more general forum.
> 
> Personally, I don't care for Sony... and I admit I am biased.
> 
> ...



I thought you were going to stay out of the Sony forum.


----------

